# Mitsubishi Evo for Uber X



## LJ7006 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I am a college student and I have been an Uber rider for quite a while and I've never thought about doing it because I drive a 2013 Mitsubishi Evo until recently I caught a ride on a 2015 Focus ST and a 2014 Chevrolet SS on Uber X. Both of the drivers actually told me that they are making enough to make car payments and pay their rent and they still get some extra cash on hand. The drivers were fellow students from my college and I actually want a part time job that is flexible like Uber and since my car has been paid off I got no car payments to worry about. If I am really serious about doing Uber should I use my car or should I just buy another car just for Uber purpose? I am from LA market which is $0.90 per mile with no base fare but a minimum fare of $4. Any input will be appreciated, thanks guys.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

When I was in college i drove an old beat up Pinto. How times have changed. 
A 2013 vehicle paid off and still in school? you don't need to be Ubering?! BS!!!!


----------



## LJ7006 (Apr 21, 2015)

I guess having a paid off car doesn't conflict with trying to make some extra cash. That's why I am here asking if it's cost effective for me to do it with my car.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

LJ7006 said:


> I guess having a paid off car doesn't conflict with trying to make some extra cash. That's why I am here asking if it's cost effective for me to do it with my car.


Nope. No way. For any sub $1 per mile market you really, really do not want to use a car like that. You'll just be converting the equity in your car into cash.

The very smart thing to do if you really want to do this is sell the Evo and get yourself a $5,000 or less beater. Think old Mazda 6, Chevrolet Cobalt, or if you really want to do it properly and Uber allows older cars in your region, go for a $3,000 tops Buick Century.

If you use a newer car you're going to get annihilated by the depreciation, especially with all the extra rideshare miles. Get a beater; much less depreciation. Also, ridesharing is very hard on your car. People _will_ throw up inside it, and probably urinate in it as well (I've had both), they will slam the shit out of your doors and put their feet up on the seats, doors, armrests etc.

With an old car this all has much less of an impact, and you won't care too much about the car. And remember, the guy driving a 2003 beater gets paid exactly the same mileage and time rates as the guy driving a 2013.


----------



## LJ7006 (Apr 21, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Nope. No way. For any sub $1 per mile market you really, really do not want to use a car like that. You'll just be converting the equity in your car into cash.
> 
> The very smart thing to do if you really want to do this is sell the Evo and get yourself a $5,000 or less beater. Think old Mazda 6, Chevrolet Cobalt, or if you really want to do it properly and Uber allows older cars in your region, go for a $3,000 tops Buick Century.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input. I didn't know uber passengers would throw up or urinate in the car as everytime when I ride one I treat the car like my friend's car. The whole reason I had the idea to use my car is just that I caught uber rides on cars that are similar to my car's age and price and the drivers are driving for the $0.9/mile. I guess it isn't a wise choice after all. Really thanks a lot.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

LJ7006 said:


> Thanks for your input. I didn't know uber passengers would throw up or urinate in the car as everytime when I ride one I treat the car like my friend's car. The whole reason I had the idea to use my car is just that I caught uber rides on cars that are similar to my car's age and price and the drivers are driving for the $0.9/mile. I guess it isn't a wise choice after all. Really thanks a lot.


Yeah, people think that Ubering is this great new development; a brand new way of doing things in a new sharing economy where you drive people around as part of a community. The reality is that you're a cab driver. You get to drive foul mouthed drunks, pukers, scumbags, businesspeople, housewives, students etc etc around. Exactly the same wide range of nice and not nice people a cabbie drives.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Yeah, people think that Ubering is this great new development; a brand new way of doing things in a new sharing economy where you drive people around as part of a community. The reality is that you're a cab driver. You get to drive foul mouthed drunks, pukers, scumbags, businesspeople, housewives, students etc etc around. Exactly the same wide range of nice and not nice people a cabbie drives.


Correctamundo!!!


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

don't know how your passengers will think about the rough rally suspension.. I know I'd enjoy it, but I'm a different breed of human.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i would not drive an evo for uber. The sport suspension will make the rides uncomfortable.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> i would not drive an evo for uber. The sport suspension will make the rides uncomfortable.


I wouldn't drive an Evo for Uber either. I'd say get another car or find something else to do.

How much fun a car is to drive is often inversely proportional to how comfortable riders are. An Evo is a lot of fun - powerful, handles well, compact and maneuverable package, etc. But to a pax in the back seat it's cramped and has a bad suspension. A standard Lancer would usually be better - the suspension isn't as stiff. So basically you'd be driving and messing up a $35k+ car with lousy gas mileage that's worse than an 18k Lancer most of the time from a pax's point of view. Some young people will like the Evo if they know what it is, but you're going to get a lot of older riders too and they'll complain about the harsh ride.  I'm 38, so I'm not too old to enjoy driving an Evo but I wouldn't want to ride in an Evo *********. When I hire a ride, whether an Uber, Lyft, or Taxi, I'm usually hoping for something like a Toyota Camry unless I splurge and call a Select/Plus/Black/etc. car.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

zandor said:


> Evo *********


That'd be a great Grand Theft Auto vehicle though... see how many fares you can rack up while being chased by triads with machine guns, cops etc


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

elelegido said:


> That'd be a great Grand Theft Auto vehicle though... see how many fares you can rack up while being chased by triads with machine guns, cops etc


Doesn't sound that different from uber


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> I'm
> 
> Doesn't sound that different from uber


Well, if/when the "Uber - ********* Edition" video game is launched, I will demand royalties.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Well, if/when the "Uber - ********* Edition" video game is launched, I will demand royalties.


 Maybe it would keep the "I don't need the money, I just drive for somthing to do" guys, off the road.


----------



## LJ7006 (Apr 21, 2015)

Really thanks everyone for the input, I realized I forgot about people who just treat Uber as regular taxi. It would've been nice if Uber can just start a new service uber sports/Uber cool so that cars like mine can charge a bit more while passengers will be someone who appreciate the cars too.

As the Uber ********* game I think game producers should totally do that or they can add Uber side job for the next Grand Theft Auto, sounds fun and I'm totally down to get it.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

zandor said:


> I wouldn't drive an Evo for Uber either. I'd say get another car or find something else to do.
> 
> How much fun a car is to drive is often inversely proportional to how comfortable riders are. An Evo is a lot of fun - powerful, handles well, compact and maneuverable package, etc. But to a pax in the back seat it's cramped and has a bad suspension. A standard Lancer would usually be better - the suspension isn't as stiff. So basically you'd be driving and messing up a $35k+ car with lousy gas mileage that's worse than an 18k Lancer most of the time from a pax's point of view. Some young people will like the Evo if they know what it is, but you're going to get a lot of older riders too and they'll complain about the harsh ride. I'm 38, so I'm not too old to enjoy driving an Evo but I wouldn't want to ride in an Evo *********. When I hire a ride, whether an Uber, Lyft, or Taxi, I'm usually hoping for something like a Toyota Camry unless I splurge and call a Select/Plus/Black/etc. car.


POST # 10 / zandor : Bison concurs. 
Coming from someone 
who ISN'T 40 years older than the OP
is the way to make your Point Stick.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Or try Sidecar and set your own Rate Multiplier and Minimum. With Sidecar you get a short description/Driver Comment area.

You can just say "Don't expect a soft ride. I drive a street legal race car". Truth in advertising.

I don't drive Sidecar but it might be the way to go with an Evo?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

If they come up with UberSport, They will make it for the "luxury" (lambo, farrari, corvette, etc.)


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

LJ7006 said:


> I guess having a paid off car doesn't conflict with trying to make some extra cash. That's why I am here asking if it's cost effective for me to do it with my car.


You will pay as much in fuel, depreciation and maintenance as you make.

Using a nice car like a 2013 Evo for Rideshare is crazy imho.

Once you put some miles on it the car will be ruined.

You will basically be devaluing and asset for minimal return.

If you want to Uber do it in something disposable like a Chevy Cruze or an older Prius.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

LJ7006 said:


> Really thanks everyone for the input, I realized I forgot about people who just treat Uber as regular taxi. It would've been nice if Uber can just start a new service uber sports/Uber cool so that cars like mine can charge a bit more while passengers will be someone who appreciate the cars too.
> 
> As the Uber ********* game I think game producers should totally do that or they can add Uber side job for the next Grand Theft Auto, sounds fun and I'm totally down to get it.


They used to have a service that targeted the higher end market.

Your own private driver was the phrase.

It was all high end, Black, Lux etc.

But now turnover is king


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

UberLuxbod said:


> You will pay as much in fuel, depreciation and maintenance as you make.
> 
> Using a nice car like a 2013 Evo for Rideshare is crazy imho.
> 
> ...


that's a good point. "street rally cars" with hotter running engines and more expensive maintenance, are not an ideal livery vehicle. it may be fun but it won't be profitable.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

It would certainly be fun.

Till the bills and passenger related damage needs fixing.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

At top speed in your Evo you might click off 3 miles every minute. Dude, that's $2.70 a minute in LA. Get yourself a bunch of freeway runs from DTLA to SM and go home early.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Yeah, people think that Ubering is this great new development; a brand new way of doing things in a new sharing economy where you drive people around as part of a community. The reality is that you're a cab driver. You get to drive foul mouthed drunks, pukers, scumbags, businesspeople, housewives, students etc etc around. Exactly the same wide range of nice and not nice people a cabbie drives.


Exactly. Uber tries to stay away from the word "taxi/cab" to circumvent the regulations, a taxi driver must follow. If I had a quarter for everytime one of the uber rep's said "we are not a transportation company", I'd be a millionaire. Well maybe not a millionaire but close.


----------



## LJ7006 (Apr 21, 2015)

groovyguru said:


> At top speed in your Evo you might click off 3 miles every minute. Dude, that's $2.70 a minute in LA. Get yourself a bunch of freeway runs from DTLA to SM and go home early.


I guess you got where I go to school. 
I ended up using girlfriend's car(207 328i) and did a few trips to just see if I would make some actual money.


----------



## MRJdriver (May 19, 2015)

I drive a car with 18 inch wheels and a sport suspension. I've never had any complaints and people love the ride. (I also drive a minivan). My HHR SS is a rougher ride, but I get a lot of compliments and pax ask about it all the time. Admittedly, it may not be ideal, I still think it's a valid vehicle to Uber in. I would try Ubering to see if you like it. As a part timer I wouldn't worry too much about your rating based on the car you drive. My minivan is my disposable car, a 2005 Toyota Sienna. (We have XL in Charleston). I don't think at 90 cents a mile I would even bother unless you think you can catch a lot of surge rides.


----------

